# Clinton mouth



## Rocker53 (Jan 23, 2004)

In my constant quest to catch some steel, i was wondering if anybody has tried the mouth of the Clinton... i've never really heard much on this and i thought i would be enlightening to know it a little better... i should hit it up later this week but any tips or anyones experience would be nice to know... pm me if you wanna keep it secret and i'll pm you back with what happens after i head over there...


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I'd be heading out there as soon as the river drops back down....I live by one of the headwater streams and it's ripping right now.


----------



## crazyc (Feb 24, 2005)

we launch at the mouth of the clinton river
went out a half mile out in front at the mud line
we mark several large schools of large fish suspended about 5feet down in 11 feet of water i would think this fish could be schools of sucker salmon or walleyes no bites tried spoons and minnows


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

Never fished it myself, but would like to hear how you did out there, you may just pick up a walleye or two while your at it...Good luck


----------



## jd_7655 (Mar 25, 2004)

I've cought steelies and seen kings cought out of the spillway in the spring. From my experiance its rare. I cought a 8lb female steelie at the dam and seen two others cought. Back in the ealy 90's I was fishing the mouth of the spillway in Febuary and saw someone catch a 16-20lb king. This time of year at the dam is snagging time you may find it hard to fish around the snaggers. If I were to fish it I'd go with spoons or spawn. Odds are slim though because the water is going to be pure mud.


----------



## Rocker53 (Jan 23, 2004)

I hit it up sunday and wednesday for about an hour each... time... it was great to be on the lake saw a few boats out... just chucked a chartruese spoon for a bit, nothing hit.. mud line was a little closer wednesday but the wind sure as hell didn't help my chances... it was great to see some divers out there, i know a few were goldeneyes, but thought i saw some scaup and redheads... as for the fishing... 2 minnows about 2-4 inches... gave me a great fight :lol: :lol: :lolther than that, i got nothing... saw some guys using some perch rigs and they hadnt hit anything while i was there...Wind was kicking everybodies behind. I have a new found respect for seagulls. they were nailing fish all around me, wish i had their view 

I will be hitting the clinton all day thursday... various locations, hoping for the best, gonna go at them with everything i got. Should be a beautiful day, for some fishign, cold, snowy, and not a care in the world for me tomorrow. As for the mouth of the clinton... i think it'll be a great spot for me when i can't get out on a boat and got time to kill.


----------



## Rocker53 (Jan 23, 2004)

River kicked my butt today fished it From the loft and walked the river all the way down past the the frisbee golfcourse... needless to say it was quite a hike... As for how i did... terrible, heard of a guy who caught 1 at yates, but after he lost about half his tackle on snags and trees. Alot of guys out for there for a thursday, if you ask me though fishing the clinton isn't worth the trouble if youre looking for just plain fishing... but after adding a day off of work, being outside, and not worring about catching a fish, it was a great day to be alive, it beats school any day. I have an inkling that this weekend at yates is gonna be a zoo.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I belive your right Rocker53 this weekend will be a zoo thats why I'd like to hook up my boat and go jigging for walleyes in north channel. We'll see


----------

